# discus in unheated tank



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys, is there anyone raising discus in home temp. even in winter time...Or do I look funny


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

If you have 29/84 in your home, you can keep them at home temp.
In my apart, in the winter, I have 28C, but in the summer with AC, I use heater.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

my home temp at winter time was 23 the max. so meaming to say it can never be raise at this temp...so sad...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If your air temp is at 23 then your water temp is usually 2-3 degrees cooler. Trying to raise discus at a cool temp is not a good idea and a waste of a beautiful fish.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

is this a serious question??? Just don't know are u trying to save on energy or on a heater???? They are both relatively inexpensive in comparison with the value of a discus..... discus should be keep around 80 at all times. Even if they could survive in colder you will not have healthy discus and you are inviting ick and diseases. If you como to think discus are coming from the Amazon river... you get the picture. Just don't do it, you'll kill them all. Sorry just my very opinionated 2 cents....


----------

